# Tormek T7 or stick with the Grizzly??



## yorkie (Oct 21, 2012)

Is the Tormek T7 worth the money?

I have the Grizzly with Tormek jigs and was wondering if i sold the grizzly what am i getting better?

Better stone? Better accuracy? Better overall design? Will it sharpen better and easier?  I've always struggled getting sharp Tools.

How much can i sell my Grizzly for?


----------



## 76winger (Oct 21, 2012)

I get good results using a variable speed grind on low and an aluminum oxide 100 grit stone, then polish up with a water stone. So I don't think you need either to make your tools sharp.  A lot of it is technique and proper angles on you cutting edge, and no matter what you spend on a sharpening machine, you still have to sharpen the tools correctly.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Wildman (Oct 22, 2012)

Not sure would get much for your Grizzly wet/sharpener, keep it. Why not check specs on Tormek black silicon wheel for around $200 very popular with lot of turners. Tormek also makes a jig for so can sharpen your gouges on a bench grinder. 

Have nothing against Tormek, or clones put out by Grizzly & Scheppach they do sharpen tools well. Think could save a few bucks buying a bench grinder & sharpening jig already mentioned and keep, your Grizzly.

I go right from bench grinder to turning most of the time.  I stopped power honing my tools years ago because actually dulled my tools.  Hand honing works for me if remember to do it.


----------



## Wdcrvr (Oct 23, 2012)

yorkie said:


> Is the Tormek T7 worth the money?
> 
> Better stone? Better accuracy? Better overall design? Will it sharpen better and easier?  I've always struggled getting sharp Tools.



Is the T7 worth the money ... "only" for sharpening lathe tools?  No

I have a Tormek 2006 model ... repeatably establishes bevel angles and rough in sharp edges on flat carbon steel woodworking tools that are sensitive to grinding heat like plane blades and wood chisels before final honing using 1000-8000 grit waterstones.  But the Tormek seems too time consuming to me for my HSS lathe tools plus these HSS tools don't really need a water-cooled sharpening since they are more tolerant to heat than my carbon steel plane blades and chisels.  

I opted a couple of years ago to go with Tormek's bench grinder mount on a low speed bench grinder along with using my Tormek 2006 jigs.  This is a simple set up on my low speed bench grinder that is repeatable and sufficiently accurate for my lathe turning tools ... and my HSS lathe turning tools tolerate the grinding heat ok.  Here's a photo of my bench set up ... can move the tool rest to either wheel.  







Here are the Tormek 2006 jigs that I use for lathe tool sharpening ... already had them from my Tormek 2006 purchase for flat work tool sharpening.  So my additional investment for lathe tool sharpening was only for the tool rest support brackets and custom building of my own portable bench stand/mount blocks.







Tom


----------



## jfoh (Oct 23, 2012)

I use the Tormek 2000. In fact I have two of them. If you are patient and watch ebay you can pickup a used one very cheaply. I found both of mine listed as Tormak instead of spelled correctly as Tormek. Paid less than $250 for both. 

I have them setup with different stones and like them a lot.  I sharpen tools to a hair shaving edge. The time involved is not that bad and the result is worth it in my opinion. A fine edge leaves a smooth surface that requires almost no sanding.


----------



## lorbay (Oct 24, 2012)

Get yourself a CBN wheel, you will love it.
It's funny when you see the Tormek at shows and all the pro's that are doing the demo's on them, but then in their shops or at work shops like the AAW they always use a regular grinder, which most are variable speed.
Lin.


----------

